# Don't answer if this is too personal...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

...has anyone ever been a victim of a crime?

Aside from some petty theft here and there, I was once held at gunpoint while the restaurant I worked at was robbed. I never want to experience that feeling of helplessness again.

I wonder if there is a correlation between crime and being prepped.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes... Not only I WAS victimized, I am still being violated by the government on a daily basis. I'm sure you are too.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I was never a victim of a crime. But, I think it is reasonable to believe that there is a correlation between crime and being prepped. 

For myself, I don't believe that my desire to be prepped ties back to just one event. I think it ties back to my values which are a sum of many different events. Extreme or significant events or eye opening events, they definitely have a larger influence.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Interesting question/observation sidekahr. Yes I was the victim of a crime. I was beaten so badly I ended up in the ICU. That has never happened again, I learned how to protect myself.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

had my car broke into a few times and had it vandalized too.
my parents had the house broke into and some stuff stolen 
I was robbed/mugged once at gun point in NYC.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've only been a victim of robbery, both of the home and of my vehicle.
The home was robbed one Wednesday night while we were at church.
I remember going to Braum's for some ice cream afterwards, and getting some sinking feeling that something wasn't right. I was only a kid, and didn't really know what it was.
When we got home, we found the back sliding door had been pried open. The dirtbag went to my room thinking it to be the master bedroom, found nothing of value, but stole my pillow case in order to collect things in. He then went to the master bedroom on the other side of the house, decided not to hurt our little dog along the way, and cleaned out my father's lock box(left unlocked), stole mom's jewelry, swiped my dad's college ring and pair of lizard skin boots, and out the same door he came in. We found skid marks out front from the burn out to escape.
We had convinced ourselves that the scum might be hiding in our pop-up camper that was in the backyard airing out before a trip. The officer checked it out and found nothing. I thought it was strange that he didn't even have his hand on his gun when checking it out. My, how times have changed. Today it would have been on a hair trigger knowing he could be facing a deranged and violent person instead of just a petty thief.

The car break-ins only cost me a window and stereo.

I've always tried to maintain safety of my home since living on my own. I didn't like the feeling of my domicile being violated. I have deadbolts with extended screw skid plates and kick resistant locks on all exterior doors, and all windows are kept closed and covered at all times. I have a tendency to avoid making my home look all that inviting. The shrubs aren't kept nice, the yard is rarely mowed, the grass is not green. I don't want ANYTHING to stand out that would entice anyone. My mother always had elaborate landscaping and all manner of flowers and beautifying things around the yard. We kinda stood out like a sore thumb sometimes. I think that's why their house was targeted when I was younger.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

At 17 I was intentionally shot at. Managed the lock myself in a refrigerated room the attacker couldn't get in. Sheriffs responded in 4 min and he went to prison. Dad had me packing every day there after on the ranch


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Beyond a stolen car and my truck getting broke into not anything major. I don't count the crap that happened when I was younger.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Many years ago shortly after the birth of our first child, Mrs Slippy persuaded me to buy a minivan (yes a vagina can be very persuasive). And Yes, I blame the crime not on the criminal but on me owning a wussyfied vehicle. Never again I tell you.

So, while visiting my folks for the weekend, she left her purse in the minivan and someone broke the window and stole her purse. Purse and ID were found down the street but credit card, cash and a pair of diamond earrings (first expensive gift I ever gave Mrs S) were gone. Credit card was cancelled, cash was forgotten and Mrs S never has asked for the diamond earrings to be replaced.

But no more minivans. Nothing but trucks and 4WD vehicles for the Slippy's from that point forward. No one would be brave enough to break into our bad ass vehicles now!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Interesting question/observation sidekahr. Yes I was the victim of a crime. I was beaten so badly I ended up in the ICU. That has never happened again, I learned how to protect myself.


I hope the scum sucking worm that did that to you paid for it. Jail time and a fine, at the very least.

I have been the victim of a burglary (they got my late Grand Dad's custom 9 MM Mauser rifle that he used to shoot moose).
And an armed robbery where the muzzle of the revolver was put right to my nose. Not pointing at my nose, INTO my nose.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robbed in Tiahuana, Mexico, . . . thought about calling the cops, . . . trouble was, . . . it was a cop who robbed me at .45 point.

He got $10, . . . and I got the heck out of there, . . . ain't been back since.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Wife's bronco was broken into on Xmas night 1995,had stereo,mag light and speaker stolen.had some Leo's point guns at me 1986.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

A long time ago I was robbed and roughed up in a parking lot at LGA airport. 3 guys came out of nowhere
and one of them had what I'll call a Crocodile Dundee knife and told me to give us all your money M F er.
They got my wallet and punched me out but didn't stick me with the knife. I was on a plane flying home 60 minutes later
and glad to get out of there!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just after high school I was jumped by a gang of thugs at a party (supposedly the main thug liked my gf). It was me against 10 guys. Got my ass beat pretty bad. Broke my nose, cracked a few ribs and other cuts and bruises. No one at the party helped until one big football player jumped in to defend me. I got to my feet and he and I stood back to back and fought off their attack. I ended up in the hospital. The first punch of the fight the coward suckered punched me (like in the knock out game videos).
Also had my car broken into and a few guns pulled on me.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

My answer is strange... but yes, I have been the victim of several crimes.

The first time was a burglary when I was young, our home (in Ferguson) was broken into while we were away and my family was cleaned out of everything of value. 

I had a bicycle stolen when I was a kid.

I've had my car broken into multiple times, I had a camera stolen once (A nice one) and some other lesser stuff.

I was shot at back in the early 1980's, it was a drive-by shooting, I was hanging out in a parking lot in downtown Hannibal and shots were fired in our direction. The car I was leaning on was struck by a bullet about 6 feet away from me. The shooters were never caught. 

Our house where we lived in now was robbed, but the idiot took something immediately recognizable and pawned it so he was caught and prosecuted. 

I did have a gun stuck in my face once, but it was by a police officer who was just trying to move people back during a riot (I was a member of the media) and he was just being careless as hell with his .38 Model 10 S&W (I got a REALLY good look at it as it was inches from my nose)... that wasn't pleasant. 

We've had stuff stolen in the yard, and we've had criminal trespassers out at the BOL... 

So I guess I have, but not the victim of a violent crime thank goodness.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

As a teenager was attacked by the father of some children I was baby sitting when he drove me home that evening. I was 13. His wife was a friend of my mothers so I should have been in a safe situation. 
I watched my mother being a victim of domestic abuse and almost murdered by my biological father who also abused his children. 
jumped right into the same situation when I married my children's father. learned a lot about survival and prepping through this even though I had no idea I was doing it. 3 years in the court system every single week to divorce him which was a violation to me as well. I have restraining orders that are no better than toilet paper so I learned to carry a gun and how to use it. security to the hilt on my property where most of my children also live still. 
I lived with this man following me for at least 5 years after and he still turns up every once in a while. Idiot!

Had a stalker for more than a year. he would follow me home from work. Knock on my door and yell through asking why I wouldn't let him in. I would turn around in the grocery store and he would be right behind me. He broke into my car one night when I was at work and sat there for several hours going through my personal belongings. got rid of him when some of the guys I worked with at the time followed him following me and had a 'discussion" with him about his conduct. for several months this wonderful group of men would escort me where I needed to go so I would be safe. 

As a nurse.... I have been assaulted many times by patients. part of the job they say. I have been groped by men of many ages who think its ok because that is the way nurses are portrayed. we are only there to give "bed baths" right? Not ok to muscle your nurses into corners so you can grab her ass guys!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I was held at gunpoint for about an hour in a party store parking lot. Circa 1980 ish.

I went across the street from my buddys house to get a case of quarts from the store.
It seems he failed to tell me he didn't pay for $700 in Blow a few hours prior, and left the Bimbo at the car wash were the "deal" took place.

Her suppliers of course wanted the money and recognized me from being over her apartment from time to time.

They said they wanted me to tell him they would storm him 2 nd story apartment if he didn't come down.

He just grabbed his 10 gauge Marlin Bolt and and told them eff you and blasted their car with some #2 birdshot.
They took his partner in crimes old lady for collateral. I don't think I ever saw her again. It was rumored she shacked up with one of the suppliers


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Why is it the bad guy portrayed as a saint, while those who choose to defend themselves are per our founding fathers,are at fault!!?? Its been a long and hard 3rd shift. Bear with me!


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I was raped by clowns once.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Stabbed, robbed, jumped, burglarized, vehicle broken into, shot at, held at gun point.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

shot at and few minor things was jumped after school (buffalo traditional school BTS) was only white male and its why I was thrown out 3 jumped me one went to get his faced stitched up due me biting his face like a shark other one had for few teeth was knocked out not sure about the other ( I am a nasty street fighter ) but I went home a big bruise and a lump on my head from a heavy object broken pinkie finger was not aloud to go back white lives didn't matter at the time.
my moms and dads place some one try breaking in when I was 16 he was lucky I missed throwing a 25 pound weight at him or her didn't get to see much when trying to enter the basement window.
everything else was damage to my car and van nothing ever stolen was lucky


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Home invasion on December 1, 1997
14300 Ella Blvd
Houston, Texas 77014

Aggravated Assault (with Vehicle and Gun)
Sometime in 2013
23636 N 7th St
Phoenix, AZ 85024


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Some of you have had a rough go.
Glad most of you turned into upstanding citizens. (most of you...  )


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jumped by two men with a crowbar and screwdriver, sept 1972.
I had come home from a date, 2 am in morning, pulled into my yard.
They were stealing my brothers new Thunderbird when I surprised them.
They came right after me from both sides of the car as I got out of my Mustang.
Engagement distance was less than four feet
Used my Smith mod 39, ended up in court, dismissed, justifiable, self defense.
I will say this, if you carry an auto, carry either a double action or a single action in condition one, you have no time.
Further, you will never know when you will need to defend yourself, be ready.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

How house was robbed, but nothing other than that. I started prepping about 12 years ago after my first hurricane. because I do prep when we lived in japan during the earthquake and radiation followed my wife didn't have to stress do I have to go to get water and food and deal with all the crazy's buying 10 things of milk and what not. not having power for two week following a storm near Chicago didn't even phase us.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I sold a house, when i paid off the mortgage, they raped and pillaged me for $17k. My butthole is still sore, and i still feel completely and fully violated.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

I have never been a victim but , when I was 1 year old my mother took me to bed and my father was watching TV so than someone knocked on the door , so my father didn't even care who it was and opened the door not even looked who was it so when he opened an ak was pointing at him and there were two robbers , so my father didn't back up and started taking and shouting that there was a baby in the house so I think they were not professionals because when they saw that my father was not backing up they didn't know what to do and they put the gun on fathers head ,so he went "all in" and pushed the gun away hit the robber and took the ak from his hand so they ran away , when he looked in the magazine there was no ammo ,so very fast in seconds he went inside the house took his sks which he had behing the door ran out on the balcony and shot the running robbers , he wounded them both, in their legs , after this the next day he and my godfather went in the yard , on my street only one "gang" was "working" so they finded one standing in the crowd of 10-15 guys and saw that one of them had his leg wrapped around so he said to him that next time he wouldn't "miss"


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

No, not ever.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

The only time I was close to being strong armed was in Germany in a train station at night. Two guys walked up to me and asked for money and I told them no I don't have any money. The leader of the two told me he would beat the shit out of me and take whatever I had. I very loudly said "try me"...he didn't try me. other than that my parents house got robbed and the sob stole my leather jacket.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Many years ago shortly after the birth of our first child, Mrs Slippy persuaded me to buy a minivan (yes a vagina can be very persuasive). And Yes, I blame the crime not on the criminal but on me owning a wussyfied vehicle. Never again I tell you.
> 
> So, while visiting my folks for the weekend, she left her purse in the minivan and someone broke the window and stole her purse. Purse and ID were found down the street but credit card, cash and a pair of diamond earrings (first expensive gift I ever gave Mrs S) were gone. Credit card was cancelled, cash was forgotten and Mrs S never has asked for the diamond earrings to be replaced.
> 
> But no more minivans. Nothing but trucks and 4WD vehicles for the Slippy's from that point forward. No one would be brave enough to break into our bad ass vehicles now!


Slippy Slippy Slippy......gonna have to comment here. We all have the "sins of our youth". But some things are best left unsaid. I am afraid the you have just taken a respect hit on this one.

It is one thing to have owned a minivan but to admit it in public??


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Just after high school I was jumped by a gang of thugs at a party (supposedly the main thug liked my gf). It was me against 10 guys. Got my ass beat pretty bad. Broke my nose, cracked a few ribs and other cuts and bruises. No one at the party helped until one big football player jumped in to defend me. I got to my feet and he and I stood back to back and fought off their attack. I ended up in the hospital. The first punch of the fight the coward suckered punched me (like in the knock out game videos).
> Also had my car broken into and a few guns pulled on me.


Curious....just how many attackers does it take to take down a Sasquatch?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Three house break-ins and one vehicle robbery. Never had a face to face assault. but taking what is mine and what I worked for is viewed as a personal attack.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Curious....just how many attackers does it take to take down a Sasquatch?


Apparently more than 10.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

A number of thefts at my business, my vehicle being broken into when I was in high school, and a big identity theft when I was a toddler(IRS audited 3 times before I turned 18)
But nothing major. Nothing that had a lasting effect on me, nothing violent.
I do believe my situational awareness and caution has let me escape before becoming a victim a few times. I never use ATMs at night anymore.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

chemikle said:


> I have never been a victim but , when I was 1 year old my mother took me to bed and my father was watching TV so than someone knocked on the door , so my father didn't even care who it was and opened the door not even looked who was it so when he opened an ak was pointing at him and there were two robbers , so my father didn't back up and started taking and shouting that there was a baby in the house so I think they were not professionals because when they saw that my father was not backing up they didn't know what to do and they put the gun on fathers head ,so he went "all in" and pushed the gun away hit the robber and took the ak from his hand so they ran away , when he looked in the magazine there was no ammo ,so very fast in seconds he went inside the house took his sks which he had behing the door ran out on the balcony and shot the running robbers , he wounded them both, in their legs , after this the next day he and my godfather went in the yard , on my street only one "gang" was "working" so they finded one standing in the crowd of 10-15 guys and saw that one of them had his leg wrapped around so he said to him that next time he wouldn't "miss"


I hope you inherited your father's giant brass balls.
I mean... damn.
:77:


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Wasn't gonna comment for fear of jinxing myself. 

I will say, I have not been robbed, but have been shot in the arm by a .22. That's all I'll admit to.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> had my car broke into a few times and had it vandalized too.
> my parents had the house broke into and some stuff stolen
> I was robbed/mugged once at gun point in NYC.


Surely you are mistaken as guns are illegal in NYC. Lol

Our car was stolen while I was deployed to Beirut. We have had some close calls, I worked at Jade East restaurant in Memphis and right after I quit everyone in the place was murdered. My wife worked at a grocery store and a disenfranchised entitlement consumer murdered her boss and friend Ron and stabbed her other boss Charles in the eye.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah, ain't lived until you face down the business end of a barrel. 38 Sp in K-Mart parking lot San Diego. Had to retrieve my car in Lynwood (next to Watts), I'm ******. That was an experience! Cars broken into several times all across the country. House break-in twice, Florida and here. Ain't life grand?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Is this what is referred to as "Seeing the Elephant"? (sp) It's still early for me and I'm fuzzy.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

"attempted" home invasion. It is "attempted" because the criminal never broke down my door as my neighbor chased him off with his 12 gauge. The police where more worried about the neighbor and his shotgun hen chasing the criminal down, or that it took them 20 minutes to respond to a home invasion.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Got robbed at gunpoint 3 times as a cashier at a gas station in DFW. Another time I was robbed at gunpoint after cashing my paycheck at an ace cash express. Dude watched me cash my check and waited till I was nearly to my truck before coming out of the shadows. All were before I was 21. The day I turned 21 I bought my fist handgun and signed up for a concealed carry class. Never had a problem since for some reason.

I then than those just minor things like vehicle burglaries. Some dipstick broke the window of my unlocked truck and stole a cheap aftermarket cd player. Fixing the window and dash trim cost more than five times as much as the radio that was ripped off. Oh yeah and an ex slashed my tires one time. Why do they always go for the truck???


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> Oh yeah and an ex slashed my tires one time. Why do they always go for the truck???


You got off lightly. My ex-wives went after my bank accounts.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Women feel they compete with the truck for your attention.
Therefore they develop a jealous animosity toward the truck.
To hurt you they hurt the truck.
My first ex hated my airplane, never tried to do anything malicious to it though.
She would always bring it up in an argument, always saying I cared more for it than her.
Well, it did cost more than the house.
Her attitude was different when she wanted to go somewhere for a weekend or vacation in it. 
Didn't have a truck until I started my business, F150 and F250 for hauling steel.
Second wifey had a company Bronco to haul her ass around.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> You got off lightly. My ex-wives went after my bank accounts.


Mine did the same, BEFORE we split!

I should add to this, she depleted the new house savings account of $185,000.00
Plan was to pay cash for the home, avoiding all the regular BS and interest.
Won't discuss the business accounts.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Yikes you guys had some angry wives.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I was robbed by an old Italian guy with the gloves with cut off fingers. Twice. The first time I had to give him my cash. The second time I gave him a few dollars and stashed the rest somewhere else behind an insurance card. The first two times I was in shock. The last time I got mad and walked away. I was going to kick his ass. Then he comes out with a razor. No, not a straight razor. A damned bic shaving razor. Aha ha-ha ha-ha!!!!


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

James m said:


> I was robbed by an old Italian guy with the gloves with cut off fingers. Twice. The first time I had to give him my cash. The second time I gave him a few dollars and stashed the rest somewhere else behind an insurance card. The first two times I was in shock. The last time I got mad and walked away. I was going to kick his ass. Then he comes out with a razor. No, not a straight razor. A damned bic shaving razor. Aha ha-ha ha-ha!!!!


Perhaps he was going to trade you a hot shave for your $.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I mean jeez, a bic??


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Women feel they compete with the truck for your attention.
> Therefore they develop a jealous animosity toward the truck.
> To hurt you they hurt the truck.
> My first ex hated my airplane, never tried to do anything malicious to it though.
> ...


Maybe if you spent more time showing how much you value your wife, she wouldn't have to worry about your toys
jealousy and insecurity doesn't just happen for no reason. stop playing the blame game and act like your partner is your highest priority and she will make sure you are hers.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> Maybe if you spent more time showing how much you value your wife, she wouldn't have to worry about your toys
> jealousy and insecurity doesn't just happen for no reason. stop playing the blame game and act like your partner is your highest priority and she will make sure you are hers.


Spot On my good friend tirednurse!

And I have to scoff at my good friends who are whining a crying about their ex wives who have taken a few dollars from them. Every two weeks for nearly 30 years that I've been under this spell, Mrs Slippy confiscates my paycheck with little or no remorse. The IRS has nothing on Mrs Black Magic Voodoo Woman aka Mrs Slippy!

(I would hate to add it all up...oh well, easy come easy go..Oh crap, SHE's getting the Slippy look alike voodoo doll out now, gotta go...Slippy flops out of the chair, spilling his adult beverage as he mysteriously slides on the floor back to the bedroom):miserable:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> maybe if you spent more time showing how much you value your wife, she wouldn't have to worry about your toys
> jealousy and insecurity doesn't just happen for no reason. Stop playing the blame game and act like your partner is your highest priority and she will make sure you are hers.


perhaps you may not have considered, that some women are never satisfied with whatever they get, no matter how much.

I don't think you have the right to judge my actions without knowing anything other than the abbreviated blurb posted here.

First one was given, all the attention, love and material things wanted and needed.

In 1970 i was making over a hundred thousand a year and could afford it.

She was taken to places she/we wanted to go like hits on broadway, boston pops concerts, wang center for preforming arts, hatch memorial shell in the

summer, and other activities such as dining in five star restaurants.

on an almost weekly basis. Weekend jaunts to the cape in the plane.

Evening gowns and accesories were from the listed stores or from brooks brothers when we were in nyc, i got my suits there.

I even took her to a jimmie hendrick's concert before we were married, i could not stand him but went to please her.

She had credit cards from sack's fifth avenue, neiman marcus, and others.

Vacations were two weeks twice a year, wherever she wanted to go, had her own car paid for by me.

My "toy" was used for my work, and for her pleasure, not having to wait on airlines going places was great.

Slippy I am not whining, just stating facts. Those events are history and I have long gotten on with my life.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> perhaps you may not have considered, that some women are never satisfied with whatever they get, no matter how much.
> 
> I don't think you have the right to judge my actions without knowing anything other than the abbreviated blurb in posted here.
> 
> ...


Are you single now?!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mish,

Does it matter whether I am or not?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I saw that coming as soon as she quoted!!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Socom I feel she was wondering because it sounds like you spoil a woman.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Socom I feel she was wondering because it sounds like you spoil a woman.


Yup, that is what I did.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> ...Slippy I am not whining, just stating facts....


No offense meant toward you SOCOM42. I was just having fun with tn's comments and poking fun at myself.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

One "Wife" if not to many, should be more than enough for any man. Why dabble with the Unskilled, when there are so many Professionals out of work? Once BURNED, TWICE SHY! Fool me once shame on you, Fool me twice shame on Me. But X-Mas sucks if you are alone. The time may come to reassess why you have gotten Married! JMHO.


----------

